# Demystifying silica gel



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

There's been a raging debate around these parts of late, discussing different types of Silica Gel. While some argue that "Silica Gel is Silica Gel" and "all Silica Gel is created equal", this is simply not the case.

In a fascinating paper, published by Steven Weintraub, he basically demystifies this wonderful media. In the paper, DEMYSTIFYING SILICA GEL, he articulately outlines it's function, grades and types, and does it in a way that really should be called, "Silica Gel for Dummies".

Using easy to understand MH calculations, he makes it clear that there is a tremendous difference in RD (regular density) and HD (high density) gels.

If you ever wondered why you have to use five times more LD (cat litter) than HD (HF beads) media, here's your answer.

While Weintraub's work is intended for use by museum personnel, it's easy to transfer to cigar storage. While we aren't using sealed glass exhibition cases, the calculations and statements still apply. Pay particular attention to the air exchange information, which discusses inside air being replaced by outside air and how Silica Gel, in specific amounts, buffers this. It should be easy for the cigar horder to test his/her own humidor in order to determine the exchange rate and therefore precisely how much media to use.

CAUTION: Before everyone goes running for Rhapid Gel, read the MSDS! It contains 1% Cobalt Chloride, which is a suspected carcinogen.

Discuss.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I've mentioned the cobalt chloride problem a couple times when I see the blue silica in humidors. It's an unfortunate thing to see used. I hope this thread will raise some awareness.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

The blue dye used in the kitty litter isn't cobalt chloride used in indicating silica gels. If it were used when the kitty litter was sprayed with distilled water the blue crystals would turn a nice deep pink.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> The blue dye used in the kitty litter isn't cobalt chloride used in indicating silica gels. If it were used when the kitty litter was sprayed with distilled water the blue crystals would turn a nice deep pink.


Right. I've seen a few pink silica beads in humidors before. I understand all aren't Cobalt Chloride, but I was just recommending that they avoid it to make sure.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a friend who has a cat. They don't use HF beads in the litter box.

I simply don't see why we should fix what isn't broken. Beads are cheap enough, they work, and they're marketed for use with cigars.

Kitty litter is manufactured with the understanding that it will be peed upon. I don't care if it works, I don't want it in my humi.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> I have a friend who has a cat. They don't use HF beads in the litter box.
> 
> I simply don't see why we should fix what isn't broken. Beads are cheap enough, they work, and they're marketed for use with cigars.
> 
> Kitty litter is manufactured with the understanding that it will be peed upon. I don't care if it works, I don't want it in my humi.


So in the same sense of logic, you would never drink a water from tap? You always drink water out of a bottle with pretty mountains and flowers printed on the outside?

Silica gels were never made to be used for KL in the first place. Their adsorption characteristic just made it convenient to use as a KL.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

One thing the article touched on was the desiccant silica gel...which is a 'one way' type of agent where it only reduces RH...not give off humidity. This particular type has been used in the cigar world to reduce mold in certain aspects of control. I know that some will use it to reduce RH in their humidors/cooladors/wineadors/etc. and it works quite well but there is something we need to know about with this "type" of silica gel...probably not a good source for our cigars even though this stuff is kept in those packages...they might look safe but at this point I think I wouldn't use it. I have read articles as to how some cigar bloggers will say it's sometimes used to ensure that mold is controlled in a cigar environment...for safety sake I think there are better things.

This thread is a great idea to bring up since there are a lot of us who know a bit about this but need to really see both sides of the coin with every agent we use...to ensure it is safe....Don as usual has edified us in this part of the Cigar Culture and we appreciate it...a lot. Some things we tend to use and not really research it to ensure that in the long run it is safe. Beads and KL seem to fill the bill here.

*Desiccant Silica Gel*
Target Organs: Lungs.

Potential Health Effects

Eye: Dust may cause mechanical irritation. 
Skin: Dust may cause mechanical irritation. 
Ingestion: May cause irritation of the digestive tract. 
Inhalation: Dust is irritating to the respiratory tract. 
Chronic: Prolonged exposure to respirable crystalline quartz may cause delayed lung injury/fibrosis (silicosis).


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Great discussion thread by the way! And silica gel is still silica gel. I haven't seen anywhere so far about their silica being any different. They are simply packaged with different adsorption media. Now, the size of silica might also change their working characteristics.

Rhapid Gel: Bunch of silica gel sandwiched between thick polyester sheets
Talas - Rhapid Sheet Silica Gel

Artsorb: Silica that contains lithium chloride salt in it. This is also stated in the article.

P.S. Desiccant silica gels are also the same deal. If you do a search on this subject, you will clearly see that they are non-lethal. The ones you should be concerned are the ones with color indicators that changes colors.

http://www.chow.com/food-news/53783/what-happens-if-you-eat-one-of-those-silica-gel-packets/


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tman said:


> Great discussion thread by the way! And silica gel is still silica gel. I haven't seen anywhere so far about their silica being any different. They are simply packaged with different adsorption media. Now, the size of silica might also change their working characteristics.
> 
> Rhapid Gel: Bunch of silica gel sandwiched between thick polyester sheets
> Talas - Rhapid Sheet Silica Gel
> ...


We need to understand that Desiccant Silica Gel when it is accidentally released is dangerous as this is the point with certain agents. The packages of this stuff is typically safe because of the way they are packed...but if it is released as we know 'accidents' happen..we still need to be informed as to it's nature.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> So in the same sense of logic, you would never drink a water from tap? You always drink water out of a bottle with pretty mountains and flowers printed on the outside?


Actually this is very apt when considering water quality here. Bottled only for drinking, HF only in the humidors.:spy::banplease:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I was just trying to clear up the misconception that it is a poisonous material. Just for clarification sake, I think the evidence states that we should not be concerned with health hazards if we are just using it for controlling RH% of our cigars.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Actually this is very apt when considering water quality here. Bottled only for drinking, HF only in the humidors.:spy::banplease:


lol. Yeah, but surely there are people that drink the tap water? I still remember when they thought bottled water was a joke.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tman said:


> lol. Yeah, but surely there are people that drink the tap water? I still remember when they thought bottled water was a joke.


Indeed there are, the greenies that die young from eating all those weeds & not enough meat. LMAO. :rofl:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

A better comparison would be drinking water out of the toilet. :behindsofa::lol:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

But Wikipedia says... :r

Ok I will just bow out of this one now.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

not trying to start a war, but wondering, would any of you who don't support the use of kitty litter turn down or not smoke a cigar from someone who stores their sticks using k/l?


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Not question Don (Herf N Terf is the authority on this subject.
However, have just finished a most pleasing smoke.
Relaxing and thinking(?) or some such.
Compelled to add a little information that I cant recall reading on Puff.
From an smoker of some reknown.
~~~~~~~~~
Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.
-Albert Einstein 
~~~~~~~~~
Best known for invention of Exquisicat Crystals and formula: E=mc2
the formula demonstrates that Equisicat Crystals Manx Cat two times
It has been stated that very few people really understand what this comedic genuis was talking about,tho it certaintly was a hair raiser (at least for him) whenever he thought about it,as seen in all photos of A.E.
Despite claims made by some detractors no other crystaline substances were used to involve clarity of vision while working on the formulae. 
~~~~~~~~
You may wish to ponder this when next for smoke.
Bob.
(maxwell62)eace:


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

jimbo1 said:


> not trying to start a war, but wondering, would any of you who don't support the use of kitty litter turn down or not smoke a cigar from someone who stores their sticks using k/l?


Now you've done it...something else for me to worry about now... :tongue1:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

what Bob said!!! :hmm:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Tman said:


> So in the same sense of logic, you would never drink a water from tap? You always drink water out of a bottle with pretty mountains and flowers printed on the outside?
> 
> Silica gels were never made to be used for KL in the first place. Their adsorption characteristic just made it convenient to use as a KL.


Since when was water from the tap expressly dispensed to urinate upon? Surely Jack Straw's comment is much more to my point.

I don't care who uses what in their humi honestly. If KL is workin for you, awesome!

I think the density of the two materials is argument enough for me to stick with my beads (plus I already own my beads). Beads are higher density, and thus take up less space in my humi where cigars belong. HF beads are pretty foolproof. You pick your desired RH, you properly hydrate them in a properly seasoned humidor, and they work. No setup needed.

I'm all for saving money if there's a real appreciable amount of money to be saved. But having been away from puff for some time, and returned to read the Kitty Litter thread, I simply don't see what all the fuss is about.

Again, I will continue using my beads, and continue to advocate that others use them based on their efficacy. If the kitty litter in your humi has you purring with contentment, I'm in no position to call your setup inferior. Lots of folks smoke cigars ROTT, and I don't ascribe to that practice either. Smoke what ya like, and stash them as you deem fit.

I just don't have a reason to put kitty litter in my humi. The whole idea sorta "rubs me the wrong way" if you will....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> There's been a raging debate around these parts of late, discussing different types of Silica Gel. While some argue that "Silica Gel is Silica Gel" and "all Silica Gel is created equal", this is simply not the case.
> 
> In a fascinating paper, published by Steven Weintraub, he basically demystifies this wonderful media. In the paper, DEMYSTIFYING SILICA GEL, he articulately outlines it's function, grades and types, and does it in a way that really should be called, "Silica Gel for Dummies".
> 
> ...


Well you know that's all great reading but with all due respect Don you use what you like! I am content with Kitty Litter personally and am also content to use twice as much at 10 times the savings! If you don't like it which obviously you don't then you as we Kitty Litter users are free to use what you like. I have always viewed you as a very intelligent man! Of course you don't think that my Silica at a $1 a pound is equivalent to your beads at $40 a pound! of course they are not. But for $1 a pound i can get my Silica to do the same exact thing as your $40 a pound Silica! Now as a scientist and a man of intelligence!
Surely you can appreciate that!

P.S i didn't even know this thread was here one of my Kitty Litter converts informed me!
As the teacher of all Silica that works and is cost efficient it was my duty to respond!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

So
The short version....

we are back to 

Beads vs KL..

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> So
> The short version....
> 
> we are back to
> ...


That is correct Bull Man !
And the fallout that is to follow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:
:behindsofa::behindsofa:

eep:eep:eep:eep:eep:


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> So
> The short version....
> 
> we are back to
> ...


Unfortunately, this is the direction this thread has and will most likely continue to take.

I have only given the article a cursory reading, but I beleive that much of the information it contains could prove very valuable regardless of the density of silica media used.

Hopefully, this information will be digested by some here and used to further all of our knowledge of a humidification media that many are entrusting to keep one of their most prized possessions in optimal condition.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> CAUTION: Before everyone goes running for Rhapid Gel, read the MSDS! It contains 1% Cobalt Chloride, which is a suspected carcinogen.
> 
> Discuss.


No offense, but I had to chuckle a bit when I saw this. If someone is worried about storing a suspected carcinogen with a known carcinogen that they regularly consume, then they ought to give up this hobby all together.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> not trying to start a war, but wondering, would any of you who don't support the use of kitty litter turn down or not smoke a cigar from someone who stores their sticks using k/l?


+1 great answer Jimbo i would bump you but i am out for today!
Funny you should bring it up but i have bombed Don the OP of this thread!
Once again Don with all due respect !
Did you smoke the sticks i sent you or toss them because as you know i store all my sticks with KITTY LITTER?
:hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Subscribed. Someone pass the popcorn.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! I always enjoy these great debates where the usual subjects start getting all bent out of shape over menial things like this, makes for great entertainment while waiting on my machines. LMAO. Keep em coming!
:whoo::bounce:op2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Thanks guys! I always enjoy these great debates where the usual subjects start getting all bent out of shape over menial things like this, makes for great entertainment while waiting on my machines. LMAO. Keep em coming!
> :whoo::bounce:op2:


I don't see anyone bent out of shape!
Just a gathering of gentleman discussing a topic in a civilized gentlemanly manner!
Must be because you are up side down!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Must be because you are up side down!
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:r :r :r I think you are on to something Tony!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't see anyone bent out of shape!
> Just a gathering of gentleman discussing a topic in a civilized gentlemanly manner!
> Must be because you are up side down!
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:BS I always stand on my head when reading Puff!

Nearly Forgot! ........... 475.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow. I wonder what chaos I would create if I mentioned that you can copy HF beads by...

*Mixing KL with 10% Lithium Chloride* :spy:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well you know that's all great reading but with all due respect Don you use what you like! I am content with Kitty Litter personally and am also content to use twice as much at 10 times the savings! If you don't like it which obviously you don't then you as we Kitty Litter users are free to use what you like. I have always viewed you as a very intelligent man! Of course you don't think that my Silica at a $1 a pound is equivalent to your beads at $40 a pound! of course they are not. But for $1 a pound i can get my Silica to do the same exact thing as your $40 a pound Silica! Now as a scientist and a man of intelligence!
> Surely you can appreciate that!
> 
> P.S i didn't even know this thread was here one of my Kitty Litter converts informed me!
> As the teacher of all Silica that works and is cost efficient it was my duty to respond!


Tony and everyone else.

First of all, the LAST THING I intended for this thread was for it to, once again, descend into a Philistine battle against the cat litter and bead camps. I was simply trying to bring a little science to the party, REGARDLESS OF WHAT ANYONE USES.

Evidently, I have been misread. I have nothing against cat litter whatsoever (Tony, you know this better than any, since you heard me say it several times over he phone). If savings is more important to you than space, I can understand that and I am all for it. Furthermore, I have stated several times that "cat litter works" in open forum.

Whoever it was that asked the question as to whether I would smoke a cigar maintained by cat litter, see above and gimme a break.

Now, can we PLEASE, for the love of GOD, just discuss Silica Gel, since THAT was the title, purpose and author's intent?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

...and I wasn't trying to convince people to switch either. I just think that people should see the truth behind the marketing of products and inform people that there are alternatives.

Sorry if anyone felt I detracted from the topic. The main point I was trying to pass was that silica gel is silica gel. HF beads just improves it slightly by mixing stuff to it. I would be more than interested to hear actual quantitative comparison on how much better HF beads are compared to KL keeping 65% RH.

To me, I go by the philosophy "if it makes you sleep better at night, then do it."


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Mentioned before that I'd an enjoyable smoke today.
Decided to read once again for the first time the viewpoints and information on this subject.
Quite alarming COBALT,etc.
Anyway after another (shorter smoke to help calm down) decided that tho there might indeed be little to worry about,
One would be remiss (that's something akin to repeating a miss,right?) 
not to mention one danger that not even Albert Einstein 
[see prior post for more on his invention of Exquisicat Crystals and formula: E=mc2]
seems to've dealt with.
IF when blue tinted silica beads are wet they sometimes turn pink,does this indicate an irreversible sex change?
Or once dry do they return to their original color?
Since we are aware that getting the right amount of E.C. matters,
would it not be prudent to separate the pink ones from the blue?
To ensure that no hanky panky goes on in the dark when the humidor is closed.
Such activity that might result in an unplanned increase in the amount of silica.
Further research may well be needed.
Perhaps one could apply string theory to make sure
that pink and blue beads are always separated by clear or white beads.
Planned another smoking session in hope of further enlightenment,but it's dark outside now.
Heck, Don is right...Goodnight.
Bob.

PS. Sure wish :music:Jerry Garcia was still around.:hail:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

maxwell62 said:


> Sure wish :music:Jerry Garcia was still around.:hail:


At least, you included ONE, worthy, discernible point to your otherwise, hijacking post!    

Post Scriptum: I don't even know what that means!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Word on the street is Jerry smoked the blue beads straight up. :shock:


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> At least, you included ONE, worthy, discernible point to your otherwise, hijacking post!
> 
> Post Scriptum: I don't even know what that means!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sincere apologies for the unintended hijacking of this serious discussion.
The information you've provided on Seasoning a Humidor and on Beads/Silica Gel has been much appreciated.
Will not offer a smoking, drinking or tripping excuse,
but hope you will grant this request.
Please remove the two inappropriate posts that I submitted to this thread.
Sincerely,
Bob.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> :BS I always stand on my head when reading Puff!
> 
> Nearly Forgot! ........... 475.


As long as you don't stand on your head while urinating i think you'll be okay!

:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> I have a friend who has a cat. They don't use HF beads in the litter box.
> 
> I simply don't see why we should fix what isn't broken. Beads are cheap enough, they work, and they're marketed for use with cigars.
> 
> Kitty litter is manufactured with the understanding that it will be peed upon. I don't care if it works, I don't want it in my humi.


Beads where not originally marketed for Cigars. They were manufactured with the intent to store antiques and fine art work. They were adapted for use with cigars. So Kitty Litter has been adapted for use with cigars. I from a scientific stand point fail to see the difference. Beads are cheap enough you say $40 a pound is cheap to you? Wow you must be rich:beerchug:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

There is absolutely no cobalt chloride in silica gel - period.

The blue crystals in silica cat litter are there for eye appeal. They are dyed blue so cat lovers (not cigar lovers) will see something other than silica gel - which looks like rock salt without the pretty blue crystals.
As a matter of fact if you look closely you will see two distinctly different shades of blue - light and dark - this does not exist in cobalt chloride treated silica.
You can buy silica gel in any color or infused with different aromas.

The blue crystals in laboratory and industrial process silica gels (called indicating silica gel) ARE treated with cobalt chloride as an indicator of water vapor loading of the gel in order to indicate when the media needs to be changed and/or regenerated (dried).

In indicating silica gel (which cat litter is not) the treated (blue) crystals will turn from blue to pink when approximately 1-1/2 oz (8% by wgt) of water is absorbed by 1 lb of gel.

THE POSITIVE TEST - remove some of the blue crystals from you silica gel and wet them thoroughly - if they don't turn pink then there is absolutely no cobalt chloride treated silica - if not you are good to go.


Now I would like to comment on kitty litter use in cigar humidification - but I need to go to the beer store...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Simply put!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!:beerchug:_


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Regarding dessicant silica gel - there seem to be multiple varieties. Some are used for drying flowers and such. These turn from bluish to pinkish as they hydrate, and then back again when the water is driven off by heat. These are said to be carcinogenic, and not only in California.

Thanks for the informative post, Don. Goes way beyond the KL vs. beads dispute, and I won't address that here. Except to say that I use both and my Guten Calas don't seem to suffer from exposure to one over the other. All your thread are hijack by us. OK - got the two requisite references out of my system.

Thanks for the informative post, Don. Really helps those who care to understand more thoroughly how silica gel works. As a point of interest, I find it fascinating. It won't change my habits, as I've found a way to keep my humidor and coolidor steady at 65% with room for all my cigars and some to spare. It's kind of OK with me to think of it as voodoo magic stuff - magic rocks and holy water and incantations applied under the right phase of the moon. But a guy could surely fine-tune his setup with the info you posted if he needed to and wanted to.

Oh, and someone please straighten up this guy:


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I dont have anything of any substance to add to the thread, but since thats never stopped me before...  

For anyone that thinks Don is militantly anti KL (even after he stated above that he is NOT)... the person that first mentioned using litter to me, was Don... not Tony. 

Put that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Oh, and someone please straighten up this guy:


˙ʎlʇuəɹɹnɔ pɐəɥ ʎɯ uo ƃuıpuɐʇs ɯ,ı ʇnq ʞɔıʇs ɐ uo ɐpoʎ ʎɯ xıɟ plnoʍ ı


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Tony this guy is getting bent out of shape! Honestly this sounds less like KL vs beads and more like 5w 30 vs 10w 40 motor oil debate. This post pointed out that beads are HD and cat litter is not which is why you need *TWICE* the amount than beads. They do the same thing and with the way people make their case then they most both work equally well. For some its a cost issue for others its a space issue for others who see it as just something cats pee on. For me we could have the same conversation of coolers vs humidors. Cooler did not start out as a place to store cigars but has since turned into an acceptable storage method. Do any of you purists refuse to use anything other than humidors do coolers work any better than a Waxing Moon Humidor? For some it will be about cost for others it will be about function and for some its just aesthetics. Now will my words lessen this debate any

Nope!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Debates like this will always divide the masses! Its funny though one of the biggest bashers of Kitty Litter Martin has just converted!
My pleasure does not arise from bashing beads. It arises every-time someone uses Kitty Litter and it works for them. Why because its like its working for me i get great pleasure in sharing. Not easy to make believers of the atheists. But anyone i have ever known that gave Kitty Litter a chance. Became a believer and is still using it. But that's not what this theard was originally about. It was about the difference in molecular density of silica gel. 
:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Far as I'm concerned, I like the technical aspects behind the discussion.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> ˙ʎlʇuəɹɹnɔ pɐəɥ ʎɯ uo ƃuıpuɐʇs ɯ,ı ʇnq ʞɔıʇs ɐ uo ɐpoʎ ʎɯ xıɟ plnoʍ ı


Touché! 
:boink::spank::fencing::fish:

You got me fair and square.:crutch::rip:


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Zeb Zoober said:


> No offense, but I had to chuckle a bit when I saw this. If someone is worried about storing a suspected carcinogen with a known carcinogen that they regularly consume, then they ought to give up this hobby all together.


Yeah, same thing I was thinking. Cigar smokers worried about a carcinogen???? I say what most have said, use what works for you. Saying that, I do love these kinds of threads....


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

For what it's worth... I've tried 4 different batches of the 65% and 75% heartfelt cigar beads in 3 different humidors and a refrigerador and I could NEVER get RH above 53%. And this is measuring with 4 different hygrometers.

I followed the directions explicitly and used their special little squirt bottle and distilled water per the recommendations.

Now I have several Cigar Oasis XL devices and I'm steady at 65%.

So from personal experience, the silica gel products don't work in my home (located in Florida).


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Qball said:


> For what it's worth... I've tried 4 different batches of the 65% and 75% heartfelt cigar beads in 3 different humidors and a refrigerador and I could NEVER get RH above 53%. And this is measuring with 4 different hygrometers.
> 
> I followed the directions explicitly and used their special little squirt bottle and distilled water per the recommendations.
> 
> ...


That probably had to do with either the seal on the humidor or not enough humidifying element. If you never got it above 53 with beads, you might have been opening the humidor too often, which Cigar Oasis will compensate for lack of humidity.

I'm surprised you had this much trouble in Florida though (considering how humid it is).


----------

